# Active Directory, Windows Server 2008R2, Exchange 2010



## obautista2007 (Feb 15, 2010)

I took my old Exchange Server offline. I had DC Promo'd that to my Parent Domain Controller. I configured my new Exchange Server and DC Promo'd it to the Parent DC. 

Parent = techblends.techblend.local
Old = techblendsexc.techblend.local
New = techblendsex .techblend.local

I deleted the old one using adsiedit.msc. The problem I am having is when I attempt to open the Exchange 2010 Management Console I get the error on the screenshot I have attached. I am not sure how to resolve it. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Things I've tried:
In the IIS -> default first site -> powershell -> modules: kerbauth.dll present and WSMAN.dll are present - in native module.

I ran winrm quickconfig and did an IISRESET. I've attached a couple screenshots of messages I am getting when I launch the Exchange Management Console and the Exchange PowerShell.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

I know with Exchange 2003 that once it was installed you could not promote or demote the server it was on without reinstalling it. If that is still the case with 2010 that may be your problem.


----------

